# Weird or Cool Photoshop Thread



## TarionzCousin (Dec 14, 2010)

Inspired by weem's latest ode to bacon/Wil Wheaton/The Golden Girls, I am starting a thread for people to post what they think might be awesome image combinations. Anyone and everyone with Photoshop™ skills (or MS Paint/whatever) is free to contribute.

You can post an image, request, suggestion, weird thought, or brilliantly inspired weirdness here. Let's have some fun.

To get things started, here is *Eminem the Gnome*.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 14, 2010)

I made this for the *D&D in a Death Spiral* thread, but didn't get any responses:




I thought it was appropriate. 

The blue characters are the Wikipedia image for the ice-skating pose.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 15, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> That's pretty sweet! The skates are peculiar, but hey.



In hindsight it might have worked better if I'd made them fight on an icy lake.


----------



## weem (Dec 15, 2010)

Guess I could drop in the two I did today...





(posted in "The Golden Girls, playing D&D with Wil Wheaton... and bacon.")






(posted in "Threadkiller")


----------



## Umbran (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread is not about EN World, so it doesn't belong in Meta.  Moving to the Art Gallery forum....


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 21, 2010)

Chad Ochokenku and Kid Roc.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 1, 2011)

The "Donutborn Monk"


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 4, 2011)

Katy Peryton, alternate picture from the AD&D Monster Manual


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jack Black Pudding. He's actually chocolate pudding. Artistic license and all that.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone asked about the *Sussurus* monster, so I posted a picture from the original Fiend Folio. 







Then *the_orc_within* posted a picture of the 3E version. 







Next, *Dannyalcatraz* wrote a song for the 3E version.


> Well you can tell by the way I use my walk,
> I'm a Sussurus, no time to talk.
> Howlin' loud and shinin' bright, I'm huntin' down
> the undead blight
> ...





Finally, I added *John Travolta's head* and the disco floor. It was an organic evolution of a concept. Really.


----------



## weem (Jan 20, 2011)

Here we go...






Inspired by the thread here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/299244-operation-power-level-gary.html


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 11, 2011)

Since PirateCat's campaigns take so long, I decided I would help his players keep him alive for eternity to run more games.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 15, 2011)

the weem's latest plea:


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 25, 2011)

Devlin, the smarmy human warlord from the module "Scepter Tower of Spellgard" as portrayed by Ben Affleck.






The head is too big because he looked "smarmier" that way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 25, 2011)

I think that definitely qualifies for the Smarm type...or maybe Master of Smarms BBEG.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

you know, since i saw the Jack Black Pudding way back when, I have not been able to make any chokolet pudding for fear of seeing his face in there. It was bad enough when I had one of my roomates put a rubber cockaroach in my pudding the last time i had that.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> you know, since i saw the Jack Black Pudding way back when, I have not been able to make any chokolet pudding for fear of seeing his face in there. It was bad enough when I had one of my roomates put a rubber cockaroach in my pudding the last time i had that.



You're welcome!


----------



## weem (Mar 9, 2011)

Weretiger Blood...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 9, 2011)

Is that from the Sheen Brewery?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 10, 2011)

That blood looks delicious. It almost makes me wish I were a warlock.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 25, 2011)

Several avatars from Jim Roslof's work here, in honor of the great old school D&D artist.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 14, 2011)

The crate of XP needed just for weem (Photoshop by weem, of course).


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 14, 2011)

"My name is an XP word." --Muad'weem


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 3, 2011)

Explained here.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 3, 2011)

Who doesn't need a Pokey unicorn from time to time?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 4, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Explained here.




You know, I can almost hear the soundtrack from _Legend_ playing in the background as I look at that image...

Oh wait, that's because I've got it running on my CD player.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 4, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You know, I can almost hear the soundtrack from _Legend_ playing in the background as I look at that image...




Funny, the music I heard was totally different.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMeUPFjQHc


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 8, 2011)

Planescape Banners for EN World

Nice and legible:






Actual size necessary:





Morrus hasn't added them to the list of banner options. I guess he's been too busy getting married, promoting Zeitgeist, traveling to New York City, not sleeping, and solving world hunger.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 12, 2011)

always liked this one...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 12, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Planescape Banners for EN World
> 
> Nice and legible:
> 
> ...




I thought there was a meta thread for thread banners...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2011)

this was posted by Holy man in the power level Gary thread:

chocolate marshmallow??






He find deserved mentioning here! It was posted in honor of the upcoming birthday of E. Gary Gygax.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 14, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


>



This looks like something an ex-girlfriend of mine might have made. She made lots of food art, mostly weird stuff around Halloween.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 24, 2012)

Extralegally hotlinked from the Weem's own website. 

It's about Col Pladoh vs. Piratecat in the battle for XP.






The Weem has several fun and interesting pieces of artwork at his site: Mashups | theWeem.com | RPG Fan and Graphics Guy


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 16, 2012)

From the thread titled "I think you peeps are not thinking about+n swords properly!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried to XP you for that'n, but I need to spread the luvin' 'round afore XPing on you again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I tried to XP you for that'n, but I need to spread the luvin' 'round afore XPing on you again.




[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], taken care of.


----------

